# Sick Rainbow



## fancyfont (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a Rainbow fish that looks as though he is becoming paralyzed from his mid back to tail. His back is very humped. He has been getting worse each day. I've had other rainbows that have had this but not for a long time. Doesn't seem to be contagious.
Eventually they have died. 
Does anyone have any idea what is the matter. Pretty sad to watch. They seem to live this way for many months.


----------



## jabbott (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the condition, but I'd recommend reading about fish tuberculosis to see if it may be the problem. Here are a couple links I found:


Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment
Fish Tuberculosis


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

If he still eats try to get them to eat anti-bacterial medicated flakes.


----------



## fancyfont (Oct 10, 2008)

How scary! Fish TB. There's no other fish that seem sick. I have had two others that looked like this in the last couple of years. Guess I better get him out of the tank. I Think it will be kinder to euthanize him. He's starting to to stay closer to the top of the water and is having a difficult time swimming. I will try to get a photo of him to post.
Thank you for the replies.


----------

